# help with crypt id



## mikslik (Sep 30, 2009)

Can anyone id these two crypts? They have similar size and shape. One is darker, bronze- the other is green with red stems and veining.

Thanks


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Cannot ID them positively but they're either beckettii or wendtii


----------



## mikslik (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks Ghazan


----------



## smackpixi (Oct 15, 2008)

wendtii


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

They look a lot like these things:
http://images.aquaria.net/plants/Cryptocoryne/u/UND/

Which I got as "versicolor" (no such species) and I've tentatively identified as undulatus. They don't reproduce like WEN by growing new clusters of plants at the base but instease send long long runners.


----------

